# Green Roadmaster



## Night cruiser (May 7, 2019)

I was wondering if anybody out there has a green prewar Roadmaster. I’m thinking of buying from my buddy . If I do pick it up I’ll need some parts . To make correct . What I do know is it has original fenders, wheels . Frame fork & reflector head badge . Not sure about bars . How rare are the green Roadmasters ? Let’s see pics if any one has one  . Thx for reading 
Night cruiser,


----------



## Krakatoa (May 8, 2019)

Looks like a good one. Certainly pre-war with the drop stand tabs and drop stand. I'm noticing it has a reflector badge in the front. Also appears to have fork with sculpted narrow crown. Maybe a '41 model do you have the serial no?

@CWCMAN 
@szathmarig


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 9, 2019)

Looks more like a black bike with green accents.


----------



## skiptooth (May 12, 2019)

first off i like this narrow tank model  alot ! sorry but it should have  no chrome on sheet metal !  missing tank ,carrier, light , pedals?


----------



## Night cruiser (May 24, 2019)

So I ended up purchasing the bike . I wasn’t sure if the bars where correct . There the half moon style . Then I found this picture- with some similar bars . Also same sprocket (non skip tooth ) & reflector headbadge . my bike is a 1940  just like the bike pictured. What you CWC experts think ? Bars correct or not


----------



## Night cruiser (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Night cruiser (May 31, 2019)

Added a few parts  ( guard , delta twin light , green tires , Still need seat , pedals complete battery setup


----------



## Rivnut (May 31, 2019)

Comparing your bike to the pictures of other bikes, i see that the rear fender should have the curved brace on the bottom and there is no other brace for the rear wheel.  Apparently no need for a center brace as long as the rack was in position. That one straight brace breaks up the flow ofvthe three other curved ones.  Probably added when the chrome fenders replaced the original painted ones.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 1, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Comparing your bike to the pictures of other bikes, i see that the rear fender should have the curved brace on the bottom and there is no other brace for the rear wheel. Apparently no need for a center brace as long as the rack was in position. That one straight brace breaks up the flow ofvthe three other curved ones. Probably added when the chrome fenders replaced the original painted ones.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 1, 2019)

Got it. Thanks for the pictures.  Are you going to look for a drop stand and a curved lower fender brace?  I'd keep the kick stand.  I've got a 35 Elgin with a drop stand.  More than once, its just fallen over with the slightest gust of wind or by accidently rubbing against it.  Once put a dent in the car door with the handle bar grip when the wind picked up.


----------



## Night cruiser (Jun 1, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Got it. Thanks for the pictures.  Are you going to look for a drop stand and a curved lower fender brace?  I'd keep the kick stand.  I've got a 35 Elgin with a drop stand.  More than once, its just fallen over with the slightest gust of wind or by accidently rubbing against it.  Once put a dent in the car door with the handle bar grip when the wind picked up.




It has one already just . Just need to put back on .


----------



## Night cruiser (Jun 2, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Comparing your bike to the pictures of other bikes, i see that the rear fender should have the curved brace on the bottom and there is no other brace for the rear wheel.  Apparently no need for a center brace as long as the rack was in position. That one straight brace breaks up the flow ofvthe three other curved ones.  Probably added when the chrome fenders replaced the original painted ones.




I believe this chrome fenders are original to bike . It there any other prewar roadmasters with chrome fenders . This is the second prewar Roadmaster I’ve owned with chrome  fenders . Any more prewar’s Roadmaster’s with chrome fenders out there? My other one also had the same speedchain sprocket & reflector head badge .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Night cruiser said:


> I believe this chrome fenders are original to bike . It there any other prewar roadmasters with chrome fenders . This is the second prewar Roadmaster I’ve owned with chrome fenders . Any more prewar’s Roadmaster’s with chrome fenders out there? My other one also had the same speedchain sprocket & reflector head badge .
> View attachment 1008326
> 
> View attachment 1008327




Here’s one Western Flyer 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Night cruiser said:


> Added a few parts ( guard , delta twin light , green tires , Still need seat , pedals complete battery setup View attachment 1007610
> View attachment 1007611







This one matches your bike I believe this rack is 40ish also 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Night cruiser (Jun 2, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one Western


----------



## Night cruiser (Jun 2, 2019)

Another I found on thecabe


----------



## dogdart (Apr 1, 2020)

I just came across this thread and find this bike quite interesting . 
Oddly enough, chrome fenders were available on lower price line bikes.
Also of note, the curved downtube was a new for 1940 model feature, but the 1/2" pitch sprocket was for 1941. It appears as though it was common for CWC to dress up old frames still in stock to package with larger orders. I'm curious what the serial number is , I am guessing high Gs or H ? These are just my observations as I try to learn


----------

